# Your favourite favorites



## bearetic (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1401131
*Xyk Dare Devil* - by Chibi-Marrow by far. I just found it today.

*Staring Contest* - by Dewclaws
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1127190
  

*Avamoux* - by ssirrus
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1808550
Great artistry and showing the birds some love here!

And, of course:
*Christmas Shaking Avatar Collection* - by Bae_Bunny
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1472944


Try to limit the number. After all, it's not ALL your favorites, just your top few.

Talk about them if you want, and enjoy the art!


----------

